# Kids And Ferrari's Don't Mix!!



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Took my 15 year old on a junior Ferrari driving event. Where youngsters get to drive Ferraris around a race track h34r: :blink:

Anyway it had to happen :cry2:




























Anyway my lad bought his back in one piece :lol:










Then it was off to have a go in a rally car. We never had this when we were kids :bb:

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Great buzz for kids ,they dont know how lucky they are now :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

MIKE said:


> Took my 15 year old on a junior Ferrari driving event. Where youngsters get to drive Ferraris around a race track h34r: :blink:
> 
> Anyway it had to happen :cry2:
> 
> ...


Well that's his no claims bonus out the window :lol:

Looks like a great day out though


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: oh dear oh dear... in fact another oh dear because clearly I'm getting old - I'm really trying to swallow the question "why are kids even allowed to do this?" h34r:

I don't mean that as a pop at you or your lad, I'm sure he had a whale of a time... I'm just not sure what else was ever likely to happen, or why we'd ever want to put kids with no training, ability or right to drive behind the wheel of a car like that.

Cars aren't toys (well, okay maybe in some senses, but not in the "go for it, no consequences, have a ball" sense that a kid thinks of toys), and I wonder what message this sends to those still several years away from their first Citroen Saxo and McDonalds car park.

Umm... I'll go sit in the corner now, I really don't mean to pee on your cornflakes Mike, just one of those days I suppose - sorry! :bb:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Steve R said:


> :lol: oh dear oh dear... in fact another oh dear because clearly I'm getting old - I'm really trying to swallow the question "why are kids even allowed to do this?" h34r:
> 
> I don't mean that as a pop at you or your lad, I'm sure he had a whale of a time... I'm just not sure what else was ever likely to happen, or why we'd ever want to put kids with no training, ability or right to drive behind the wheel of a car like that.
> 
> ...


This was the organisers fault, the Ferrari was sandwiched in with other cars close by. There was no room for error :huh: They should have started past the parked cars so there was room for error, after all he was a small young lad getting a super car moving from a stand still, negotiating the parked cars :cry2: You could see what might happen before it happened h34r:

They sorted them selves out afterwards :lol: Just hope they did not instist on the Â£2000 excess









Other than that, there were no mishaps on the actual track and it's surprising how they take to it. My lad says he clocked 110mph. Once they are in fourth gear they are only using just the throtle and brakes and they drive a Mini first to get used to a car. We have an in car DVD of the drive and it all seemed quite calm as the instructor talked him through the track.

I'm quite happy he had a go it was an experience for him and a treat for his Birthday. I had no qualms he was at risk and don't forget he done many hours doing online racing  . (I know it's not the same!)

Mike


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks like a brilliant day out... though perhaps not for the kid with the broken one 

I'd love to try racing a Ferrari around a track even now. Don't know if I would have trusted myself as a kid though.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And in a rally car


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wonder what the atmos is like tonight in the house of the crash kid........................


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Steve R said:


> Cars aren't toys (well, okay maybe in some senses, but not in the "go for it, no consequences, have a ball" sense that a kid thinks of toys), and I wonder what message this sends to those still several years away from their first Citroen Saxo and McDonalds car park.


 :lol:

I was driving my fathers car all over the place when I was 8 or 10 years old, unfortunately it wasn' a Ferrari but an old Ford Consul with a colum gear change, I sat on his knee, he worked the pedals, I steered and changed gear, you would never get away with it these days.

Expensive bump even in an old 355, presumably the kids weren't aloud to tear round the track on there own ??????


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

OMG!  That's one kid who won't be getting a nice, shiny motor on his 17th birthday!

I never drove anything like that, but remember driving my dad's Cavalier on the beach at about 11/12 and Landy's in the fields shortly after that. Got my first Mini at 14 and used to slalom it through my mate's orchard with no fear :lol:

Another mate's dad had an old Merc estate for going around the farm - now that could be fun!

Happy days indeed...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> presumably the kids weren't aloud to tear round the track on there own ??????


No, they had an instructor


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> I was driving my fathers car all over the place when I was 8 or 10 years old, unfortunately it wasn' a Ferrari but an old Ford Consul with a colum gear change, I sat on his knee, he worked the pedals, I steered and changed gear, you would never get away with it these days.


I used to do the same in my dads lorry, seriously! Got to drive JCB's, reindeer catapillar tracks and all manor of stuff before I hit my teens.

Don't thing you could get away with it in today's nanny state somehow. Never did me any harm, although I did dent my dads trailer with a JCB bucket once :cry2:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one 

I once reveresed my parents Datsun Sunny through the next door neighbours brick wall, I was only 4 at the time :tongue2:

BTW It wasn't my fault, it was my brother and his mate... they made me do it


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The title to this thread is quite wrong.

We know Jase is a Ferrari groupie!!!  :lol:

Only kidding Jase.......... a chest like yours scares the crap out of me!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Nice one
> 
> I once reveresed my parents Datsun Sunny through the next door neighbours brick wall, I was only 4 at the time :tongue2:
> 
> BTW It wasn't my fault, it was my brother and his mate... they made me do it


Yeah but imagine the bragging rights that kid got at school............. so johnny what did you do at the weekend ?. Not much, bit I did manage to stuff a ferrari Sir.

And in 20 years time he's going to be on a forum like this one, puffing out his chest and telling tales of the day he stuffed a ferrari at the age of 15.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I was driving my fathers car all over the place when I was 8 or 10 years old, unfortunately it wasn' a Ferrari but an old Ford Consul with a colum gear change, I sat on his knee, he worked the pedals, I steered and changed gear, you would never get away with it these days.
> ...


Same here - on the old man's knees, working the steering - great fun.

I don't think 14/15 is too early to learn how to drive - I did while working on a farm, driving tractors and landrovers (they drew the line at the combine).

I was also 'forced' to learn how to reverse a tractor and trailor - unlike every previous occasion, when someone took over the tractor to reverse the trailer up the ramp to the grain silo, on one occasion there wasn't anyone there (they were hiding). As the trailer was needed I had to deal with it and get back out to the combine.

It was quite normal in a farming community for youngsters to drive, although not Ferrari's (most farmers weren't that rich those days).


----------

